# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups >  To which ancient people can mtDNA haplogroups be linked to?

## Kotroman

Is it possible to link a mtDNA with an ancient tribe? Like haplogroup I1 is linked to pre-Germanic peoples of Scandinavia, like R1b-S21 is linked to the ancient continental Germanic peoples, R1b-S28 to Proto-Italo-Celts, R1b-L21 to Atlanto-Celts, N1c1 to Finno-Ugric and Baltic peoples, haplogroup Q to Huns, Avars and possibly to Bulgars, etc, etc. 
So what can we say about mtDNA haplogroups? Can we call mtDNA haplogroup W "Finno-Ugric" or haplogroup H1 "Celto-Germanic", haplogroup K "Celtic", etc, etc. I know that haplogroups can not exclusively be link to just one ancient tribe, neither mtDNA or Y-DNA but can we draw some similar conclusions about mtDNA as "mainly Celtic" or "mainly Slavic" like we can do with some Y-DNA haplogroups? And if that is possible, I think that Maciamo should do same thing on the _mtDNA haplogroups by region_-page like he did on _European Y-DNA haplogroups frequencies by country_.

----------


## Nobody1

Most mtDNA Hg's were already present in Europe during the Neolithic;
K, J, T, X2, H1, H3, U5, V, HV0, all found at Neolithic sites as Treilles, Avellaner and Ötzi;

----------


## Ike

That's interesting. If ladies were present, then where were the gentlemen?
Or was it the practice of those times just to storm the land, kill all the males and children, and take women with you?

----------


## Jackson

> That's interesting. If ladies were present, then where were the gentlemen?
> Or was it the practice of those times just to storm the land, kill all the males and children, and take women with you?


Lol.
There were women in these societies...

----------

